# From Wrestling To MMA: Style, Technique And Success



## sandywh (Apr 20, 2011)

MMA Spot - From Wrestling To MMA: Style, Technique And Success



> There are many things that go into making a successful pro fighter, all kinds of abilities and intangibles. World class MMA fighters come from a variety of combat sport backgrounds and it is not certain that there is one best discipline. However, if you took an anonymous poll of folks involved in the sport of MMA, wrestling would most likely get more votes as the preferred base discipline than any other combat sport. As were all aware, there are lots of variables involved in making an athlete into a successful MMA fighter. Wrestlers are no different than practitioners of any other combat sport discipline in that they need to develop an all around game, transition their skills successfully into a fighting style, and hope that they have the right amount of heart and ability to withstand punishment to get noticed.
> 
> For those followers of the sport that try to look ahead and see which prospects have the most to offer, it is easy to fall into the trap of judging a fighters credentials on paper as the sole way to gauge how successful they will likely be. Determining the prospects of wrestlers transitioning to MMA can be difficult. Whether it is Matt Lindland or Cain Velasquez, Muhammed Lawal or Jon Jones, Kamal Shalorus or Jim Miller, its not easy to know what strengths to look for in projecting a wrestlers MMA success. One thing that might benefit us, though, is taking a closer look at the different styles of wrestling that exist and what the scoring systems in those styles reward.
> 
> ...


Long article, but well worth the read.


----------



## SenseiMattKlein (Apr 23, 2011)

I remember my high school wrestling workouts. They were absolutely brutal. Wrestling builds physical toughness, strength and stamina like no sport out there. Just the skills that are required in the cage. Can see why wrestlers do so well, especially the ones that have added stand-up skills to their arsenal.


----------

